# Northern NY Wine Club Meeting



## Chateau Joe (Jun 5, 2012)

Hey brother New Yorkers!! The Black River Cellar Dwellers has a monthly meeting on the 2nd Monday of each month at 7:30 in Watertown. The meetings are held at the Winemaker Store at 114 Court St. The only days that we don't meet at the store are July and August when we have our club picnics.

At each meeting members bring a wine they have made and some bring a snack to share. As a club we sample these wines and offer critiques and advice to each other. There is plenty of discussion and help sessions for new wine makers and the seasoned veterans. There are no "wine snobs" in our club so don't be intimidated about stopping by. Club members are from all walks of life, from truck drivers to teachers to professional firemen.

I hope that some of you will stop by a club meeting and say hi. We look forward to meeting you. If you would like to check us out further, look for "The Cellar Dwellers" on Facebook.

Cheers!
Joe


----------



## grapeman (Jun 5, 2012)

Hello Joe! I wish it wasn't a 3 hour trip over there. I would love to come sometime.


----------

